# Anfängerfehler bitte um Rat



## crunch_83 (9. Mrz 2018)

Ich bin ein absoluter Anfänger in Sachen java und brauch mal einen Rat.

Ich habe (Versucht) ein kleines Script zu schreiben aber es funktioniert nicht :-(
Dieses Script soll auf einer Internetseite alle Haken in den Check boxen setzen und einen Startbutton klicken. das ganze soll passieren wenn man die Seite aufruft.
Vielleicht entdeckt ihr den Fehler ja direkt.

Ich würde euch einfach mal einen Screen von meinem Script Senden.


----------



## temi (9. Mrz 2018)

Falsches Forum? Java ist nicht gleich JavaScript.


----------



## crunch_83 (9. Mrz 2018)

ok dann will ich nicht gestört haben.


----------



## MiMij (12. Mrz 2018)

Schau mal hier
https://www.java-forum.org/forum/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript.35/


----------

